# php-formular mittendrin aktualisieren ohne vorher ok zu drücken



## dundee (24. September 2004)

hi, folgendes problem hab ich:
wie kann ich die formulardaten aktualisieren bevor ich es abschicke ?
also region anwählen und dann orte als via Datenbankabfrage ermitteln
und als 
funktion mit ausgabe <select><option=berlin></select> 
in ort einfügen...
da ich das noch mehrmals machen will, wäre es nicht so schön dauernd javascript zu benutzen, gehts auch ohne ? irgendwo muss doch diese variable gespeichert sein ?


<Form name="demo" action="<?=$PHP_SELF?>" method="get"> 
<table width="600" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
<tr>
<td width="200" valign="top" align="right">Bundesland/Region</td>
<td width="400" valign="top" align="left"><select name="region" > 
<!-- HERKUNFT -->
        <option value="0" >Baden-Württemberg</option>
        <option value="1" >Bayern</option>
        <option value="2" selected>Berlin</option>
        <option value="3" >Brandenburg</option>
      </select></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="200" valign="top" align="right">Stadt</td>
<td width="400" valign="top" align="left">
<? suchorte($region,$db,$table); //AKTUALISIERUNG ?></td>
</tr>
</table>
<input type="submit" name="button" value="OK">

(datenbank aktualisieren)


----------



## flooo (25. September 2004)

wenn du ne datenbankabfrage brauchst, dann *musst* du das formular abschicken 
flooo


----------



## dundee (25. September 2004)

*auf so nen spruch hab ich gewartet ...*

weisste wenn ich schon ok hinschreibe werd ich da auch draufdrücken...
und ja extra für dich... ich hab draufgedrückt und der heisst auch ok, daran liegts nicht !
gruss dundee


----------



## dundee (25. September 2004)

*nu neues prob: UPDATE = nix updated...no error !*

ps: inzwischen hab ich das problem gelöst nu habsch wieder nen anderes
update bei sql geht nicht... es läuft prima durch, keine fehlermeldung, trotzdem
bewegt sich nichts in der datenbank...

if ($button==" OK ") {
$sql   = "UPDATE $table SET `aktiv`='".$aktiv."', `medien`='".$medien."',  `quelle`='".$quelle."' ";
$sql   = $sql." WHERE `id`='".$id."' ";
$result=mysql_query($sql,$db) or die ("<br>fehler " .mysql_error());
echo "<br>Daten geändert bei ID = $id $result<br>";

läuft prima, 0 fehler aber passiert ix in der datenbank an..
$aktiv, $medien=int, quelle=varchar
und um alle sinnlos antworten zu eleminieren, ja ich öffne auch die datenbank...
der string ist gecheckt und functioniert... nur das er eben nicht ausgeführt wird...
wieso weiss der teufel...

kann mir mal einer nen komplettes simples beispiel für idoten posten ?
danke


----------

